# Forum About Russia Society  Почему так много обидных шуток о Сколково и сколковских учёных?

## SAn

Info for non-natives: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skolko...ovation_center 
В Интернете много обидных шуток о Сколково и сколковских учёных. Мне этот юмор не совсем понятен. 
Ведь Сколково — строящийся инновационный центр. В мае 2014 г. только закончили делать коммуникации и подземные сооружения, и приступили к активному строительству зданий. И не подумайте, что строительство идёт вяло; на данный момент (август 2014) частично построенные здания имеют 3-5 этажей (таких зданий около 20-ти штук). Строительство идёт с высочайшими качеством и скоростью уже 4 года, и не прерывается даже на выходные. Сейчас сдано одно здание (размеры примерно 30×30×30 метров), которое называется Гиперкуб. 
Теперь касательно сколковских учёных. В Сколково зарегистрированы сотни юридических лиц — резидентов Сколково. Но среди них почти нет учёных, — это бизнес и «стартапы». Учёные имеются, в основном, лишь в Сколковском институте науки и технологий (Сколтехе), у которого пока нет своих помещений (рабочие места арендуются, в основном, в находящейся неподалёку Московской школе управления «Сколоково»). Сколковских учёных всего несколько десятков человек; это в основном аспиранты и докторанты. Конечно же есть профессора и доктора наук, многие из-за рубежа. Ещё есть несколько десятков студентов. Как и со строительством, никакой вялости в научной среде Сколково не наблюдается; все очень активны (в научном плане) и оптимистично настроены. 
Требования населения закрыть Сколково, как несостоявшийся проект, мне не понятны. О каком закрытии несостоявшегося проекта идёт речь, если Сколково ещё не открылось?! Лично я предлагаю считать датой открытия Сколково дату, начиная с которой резиденты Сколково должны будут туда физически переехать; для этого нужны здания и помещения. Эта дата указом президента назначена на 1-е января 2016 года (есть, конечно, и ложка дёгтя; вначале это было 1.1.2014). 
Не знаю, почему, но сейчас слово Сколково стало ругательным настолько, что становится стыдно говорить, что ты работаешь в Сколково. Заключать контракты на проведение исследовательских работ трудно — заказчики морщатся, когда слышат «Сколково». А в одном из институтов Российской академии наук, где проводился совместный семинар, Сколковских учёных приветствовала на доске надпись: «Валите отсюда, медведевские свиньи!» 
И напоследок. Более всего люди боятся не оправдать ожиданий других людей. Если большинство жителей России считают, что из Сколково ничего путного не выйдет, то так оно и будет.  1298056957_147705_v-skolkovo-podarili.jpg 5071982153.jpg 1851_6425.jpg 1293514965_23.jpg iu45z7l0fttb.jpg

----------


## SAn

И ещё немного картинок  1328353370-skolkovo.jpg 1323535120-remont.jpg 1340708170_180v53n7ierb.jpg 1291549235_skolkovo-37.jpg

----------


## SAn

По поводу одноимённой бизнес-школы: Почему миллиардеры не смогли раскрутить бизнес-школу Сколково | Forbes.ru   

> Дмитрий Медведев возглавил попечительский совет не только бизнес-школы, но и одноименного иннограда. Возможно, сам того не подозревая, он порядком испортил имидж бизнес-школе. Поначалу инноград вовсе не собирался посягать на чужой бренд и даже сам объявил конкурс на лучшее название. Но Медведев весьма невежливо сказал Виктору Вексельбергу на телекамеру, что думать над названием уже нечего: «Сколково прилипло».  
> Бренд «Сколково» до сих пор принадлежит бизнес-школе. На создание и рекламу бренда  было потрачено $5,2 млн. И тут появился сосед в несколько раз больше и с государственным ресурсом. «Нам велели уступить название иннограду», — вспоминает сотрудник бизнес-школы, осведомленный о ходе переговоров с соседями. По его словам, война продолжалась больше года, но в итоге каждый остался при своем.

----------


## SergeMak

> Почему так много обидных шуток о Сколково и сколковских учёных?

 Потому что в стране полно полу- и полностью разоренных производственных площадок, на которых в последние годы СССР производилась вполне инновационная продукция, которая уже почти догоняла лучшие западные образцы. Логичнее и гораздо дешевле было бы вернуть жизнь в эти разоренные КБ и заводы, тем более что еще не все люди, способные что-то производить уволились или ушли на пенсию. Но так как этого не происходит, то любому здравомыслящему человеку понятно, что настоящая цель Сколоково - выдаивание бюджета и распил откатов.
Кстати, я начинал свою трудовую деятельность на одном из заводов, где выпускалась электронная игрушка "Микки-Маус", которую держит в руках Шварценеггер на первой картинке. Сейчас заводик сморщился раза в два, а в освободившихся помещениях варят пиво, продают мебель, керамическую плитку и японские автомобили.

----------


## alexsms

@ SAn,
попытка объяснить подобное отношение к чему-либо положительному была в одном из видео у Вассермана (не могу найти).
суть в том, что в России есть определенный тренд, который подхватывают разные обыватели, заключающийся в заведомо негативных высказываниях о любом положительном явлении. Вассерман приводит пример о победе какой-то российской модели на мировом конкурсе (типа М.Мира и т.п.), после чего последовала куча негативных комментариев от обывателей относительно этого события (неудачное сравнение здесь, но идея в том, что сразу появляются люди, которые начинают хаять любое положительное событие в России).
насчет Сколково, стоит ли принимать во внимание фотоподелки подростков, не имеющих отношения к делу...все, кто пишет надписи на стенах - не имеют отношения к вам. 
Причина шуток - недоразвитость. (это люди того же уровня развития, что рисуют нацистск.кресты на храмах или на евр.кладбищах).

----------


## SergeMak

Алекс, в ваших словах есть большая доля правды, но...
Скажите пожалуйста, вы в курсе, сколько стоит недвижимость в Сколоково? Например, на сайте Недвижимость и цены в Сколково – частные объявления о продаже недвижимости без посредников за однокомнотную квартиру просят от 5,8 до 19 млн. руб., что примерно соответствует цене от 140 до 450 тыс.руб./кв.м. Для сравнения, квартиры в новостройках в центре Воронежа стоят около 50 тыс.руб/кв.м, что соответствует цене 2 млн. за однокомнатную квартиру площадью 40 кв.м, а в Орле за кв.м. просят в зависимости от стадии строительства от 32 до 45 тыс.р/кв.м. При этом в регионах есть достаточно много образованных людей и пустующие заводские корпуса (если вы не в курсе, Орел третий в России город по количеству вузов на душу населения).  
Да что там Орел или Воронеж! В Зеленограде, традиционной Мекке отечественной электроники и то недвижимость заметно дешевле, чем в Сколково.
Допустим, я живу в Орле и мне пришла в голову офигительно инновационная идея, и что я должен делать, чтобы ее реализовать, чтобы развернуть мой "стартап"? Переехать в Сколоково? А для этого мне надо продать здесь трехкомнатную квартиру и купить комнату в коммуналке в Сколково (на большее не хватит)? Бред, бред, бред сивой кобылы.
Я двумя руками за развитие отечественных инновационных и высокотехнологических отраслей экономики, но все это можно делать значительно менее затратным способом.

----------


## Полуношник

> Если большинство жителей России считают, что из Сколково ничего путного не выйдет, то так оно и будет.

 Какая инновационная отмазка!

----------


## alexsms

Вопрос был о шутках, которые появляются. Есть такое подозрение, что цены на недвижимость устанавливают не ученые, которые там работают. Это вопрос к владельцам и стройфирмам, которые хотят нажиться. Ценами я не интересуюсь; возможно, они такие же, как где-то в Москве.

----------


## hddscan

Сколково это попытка создать брэнд. Такой же, как скажем Oxford. Создание этого брэнда в первую очередь направлено на привлечение внимания за пределами России, поэтому и место выбрано ближе к центру цивилизации. Последние 5-10 лет российское правительство пытается рекламировать Россию за пределами государства, что в принципе приводит к положительным результатам, хотя некоторые страны активно пытаются препятствовать этому развитию. Россия например занимает второе место в мире по численности иммигрантов, что показывает привлекательность страны в глазах иностранцев.
Злословие по поводу Сколоково происходит в том числе из-за недостатка патриотизма, но я думаю это будет меняться.
ИМХО

----------


## SergeMak

> Вопрос был о шутках, которые появляются. Есть такое подозрение, что цены на недвижимость устанавливают не ученые, которые там работают. Это вопрос к владельцам и стройфирмам, которые хотят нажиться. Ценами я не интересуюсь; возможно, они такие же, как где-то в Москве.

 Ни один продавец, каким бы активным и предприимчивым он ни был, не может, по крайней мере в большой степени, обойти главный закон рынка, а именно:
"любой товар стоит ровно столько, за сколько его можно продать".
Ну не продадите вы однокомнатную квартиру за 6 млн. р. где-нибудь в Калужской области, например. А вот научно-исследовательские институты, способные создавать уникальные технологии, там имеются. 
Зато какая недвижимость предлагается в Сколково! 
Вот, например, объявление: Продажа Дом 400 кв.м / 18 сот., деревня Сколково, Сколковское шоссе 2 км
190 469 200 руб  Продажа Дом 400 кв.м, участок 18 сот., Московская область, Одинцовский район, Сколковское шоссе 2 км, Сколково деревня - 190469200 руб.
Как вы думаете, отечественные ученые действительно настолько богаты, чтобы покупать такие дома?  

> Сколково это попытка создать брэнд. Такой же, как скажем Oxford. Создание этого брэнда в первую очередь направлено на привлечение внимания за пределами России, поэтому и место выбрано ближе к центру цивилизации.

 Угусь! Операционная система Microsoft Windows - это бренд. А вот Редмонд, где этот бренд создавался... Кто нибудь слышал про Редмонд? А если слышали, то когда вы о нем впервые узнали? Бьюсь об заклад, гораздо позже того момента, когда Windows завоевала мир. IPad и iPhone - бренды. Кто-нибудь в курсе, где их создали. Где-то в Калифорнии, или я ошибаюсь? А где находится родина OS Android? A Linux? Мысль, надеюсь, понятна.
Ну а фразу про "центр цивилизации" даже обсуждать не хочется, центры цивилизации находятся в головах людей, а не в географических точках мира.

----------


## hddscan

> А вот Редмонд, где этот бренд создавался... Кто нибудь слышал про Редмонд?

 Ну про Oxford-то вы слышали? А вот знаете ли вы всех студентов? Сомневаюсь. Мысль, надеюсь, понятна.  

> Ну а фразу про "центр цивилизации" даже обсуждать не хочется, центры цивилизации находятся в головах людей, а не в географических точках мира.

 мне тогда непонятны ваши высказывания насчет Орла и Воронежа, если география не важна, то к чему стенания?

----------


## SergeMak

> Ну про Oxford-то вы слышали? А вот знаете ли вы всех студентов? Сомневаюсь. Мысль, надеюсь, понятна.
> мне тогда непонятны ваши высказывания насчет Орла и Воронежа, если география не важна, то к чему стенания?

 Oxford? Типа "Бычий Брод"? Это далеко от Лондона? Тоже небось деревня - край географии. А чем орлы и вороны хуже быков?

----------


## maxmixiv

Всё верно. Будет что-то выдающееся создано в Сколково - и имя загремит. Но народ что-то сумлевается...

----------


## hddscan

> Но народ что-то сумлевается...

 в этом как раз нет ничего необычного  ::

----------


## Полуношник

Я думаю, hddscan правильно объяснил причину. Сколково никто не любит, так как все понимают, что оно создано для пускания пыли в глаза.

----------


## SAn

> Сколково никто не любит, так как все понимают, что оно создано для пускания пыли в глаза.

 Когда-то я тоже так думал. Но, оказывается, не всё так просто! 
Когда я устроился работать в Сколковский институт науки и технологий, я увидел, что здесь работают не тупые приблатнённые выскочки, а самые талантливые молодые учёные России. А когда получил первую зарплату — понял, что деньги тратятся исключительно на поддержку и развитие российской науки. 
Можете мне верить, — я в теме.

----------

